# T5 bulbs?



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

I discovered two Odyssea 36" dual T5HO lamps while I was cleaning out a closet in my house (good find right?) and they just happen to fit my tank. I set them up and all of the bulbs still work except for one. It's labeled "T5 6500k daylight 39W."

My problem is, I don't see Odyssea selling extra bulbs. Is there a good source for these? There are some on Amazon but they're in 20 packs which seems excessive given I will only ever be using 4 at a time.

This is the exact product: https://www.amazon.com/6500K-Aquari...011&ie=UTF8&qid=1529422680&sr=8-2&keywords=36

Also please let me know if you don't think these lamps are any good, or if a different bulb configuration is better for plant growth. I don't remember much about lighting and I know technology has probably evolved since I was using them last.


----------



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

baby...

T5 bulbs have good intensity, but won't spread the light over a very large area. You'd need several for light to cover a larger tank. Unless, you're planning on keeping aquarium plants that require strong light, there are better, less expensive alternatives. I keep low to moderate light plants and use four bulb strip florescent lights from the local hardware store. A four fixture strip with bulbs is about $50.00. A replacement T5 bulb is at least $20.00. The florescents will last much longer too.

M


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

If it's truly a 36" bulb, then you're pretty limited sadly. I found these - 
https://www.1000bulbs.com/search?fa...&rows=15&son=0&start=0&filter=(a_length_d_fq:[24%20TO%2036])&filter=(a_wattage_d_fq:[30%20TO%201005])

But...at almost $25 a pop, they're pricey. 

I'll take a T5HO fixture over a cheap LED fixture all day everyday. Much better spectral output, much better plant response as a result. Now, if someone wants to GIVE me a several hundred dollar LED, I might be coersed to try it


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f39t5-high-output-fluorescent-tubes-5000k/


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think T5's are excellent to grow your aquatic plants. Over the years I have bought many of them, but not very recently (they tend to last a long time if you don't let them overheat).

I don't remember all the details, but Giesemann and ATI used to be the (expensive) gold standard. I mainly used ZooMed and the cheaper Coralife/AquaMedic/Hagen/Fluval/GLO bulbs.

Over the years I bought from many different suppliers, some of them went the way of the Dodo by now. Best bet is probably some Pet Store place like the Doctors or BigAls etc.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+19760&pcatid=19760

you can run t5HO's w T5NO ballasts.. Not recommended really and compatibility can sometimes be brand specific..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/87504-can-t5ho-bulbs-used-regular-t5-fixtures.html

you can do it the other way as well but generally shortens bulb life.
T5HO ballast and T5NO bulbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

It should be a 34" bulb 39 watts . Zoo med 6500k are about 10 bucks a piece . T5ho smokes led's for a planted tank .

Bump: here ya go https://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-T5-Bulb-39W-39-Watts-Aquarium-Lamp-HO-36-6500K-10000K-Actinic-Pink-Odyssea-/290938355725 . $23 bucks for 4


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the advice all! It looks like the most economical option for now is to go ahead and buy the replacement bulbs.

Oh also, I ended up pulling out the tape measure - the bulbs are indeed 34" while the lamp itself is 36" so that helps widen the options a bit.


----------

